# kindle faraday



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

hey guys have been rolling this around in my head for a while could we not get a kindle and put it in a prefabbed steel case like a large version of an altoids tin with insulation inbetween the metal and the electronic device. possibly wrap it in the metal mesh suggested for emp proofing electronics. and then stash it in your BOB. possible solar recharge? am i missing something in the grounding or do yall think this would work


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

deetheivy said:


> hey guys have been rolling this around in my head for a while could we not get a kindle and put it in a prefabbed steel case like a large version of an altoids tin with insulation inbetween the metal and the electronic device. possibly wrap it in the metal mesh suggested for emp proofing electronics. and then stash it in your BOB. possible solar recharge? am i missing something in the grounding or do yall think this would work


Thanks for reminding me. Just got 2 kindles to put pertinent data on and a small solar charger for same. Lot of good it would do me if it were fried. Oy The older I get 1 of things I miss the most is my mind.:gaah:


----------



## ikean (Jul 4, 2010)

possibly the large metal"ammo"cans used for comm equipment.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

ikean wat about an ammo can

and im only 29 and i dont know if i ever had a mind do you mind no go right ahead thanks


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

just bubble wrap and cushion the Kindle inside a candy or cookie tin .... they come in a multitude of shapes & sizes .... best thing is that it's a "hide-in-plain-site" container ....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've seen EMP bags on Amazon.com. They look like anti-static bags and are supposed to protect your electronics. Might be worth a look.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I have an IPad and two solar chargers in a static bag used to keep motherboards, then those have been placed in an ammo can in the gun safe in the basement. Not sure if will be fully protected, but I believe it will. Once a month I update my amazon reader to download all of my books and update my music, podcasts etc.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My son keeps his Kindle in an ammo can.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

iliniwarrior 
exactly wat i was thinking now to just find the correct size tin


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A junk microwave is a ready-made Faraday cage.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks people - good to know!


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

magus 
ive heard that before my only issue is what about the door arent they plastic or at the least not fully metal.
or is the fact that its a "microwave" and thats wat its built to do, as in keep the microwaves in it. i guess this would mean its sealed pretty good huh


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> hey guys have been rolling this around in my head for a while could we not get a kindle and put it in a prefabbed steel case like a large version of an altoids tin with insulation inbetween the metal and the electronic device. possibly wrap it in the metal mesh suggested for emp proofing electronics. and then stash it in your BOB. possible solar recharge? am i missing something in the grounding or do yall think this would work


In my opinion, you should google faraday cage, and do some research. It's always good to learn something new. Also it helps with your brain's neuroplasticity. Here's something helpful...



> A Faraday cage is a metallic enclosure that prevents the entry or escape of an electromagnetic field (EM field). An ideal Faraday cage consists of an unbroken, perfectly conducting shell. This ideal cannot be achieved in practice, but can be approached by using fine-mesh copper screening. *For best performance, the cage should be directly connected to an earth ground.*


Attribution for above quote: Faraday Cage 

There are many articles and videos on the web about faraday cages. You can buy them premade, make one yourself, but here's the real PITA. You won't know it will work until? YUP... You won't know if it worked until an EMP or HEMP occurs.

The military has the means to test their vehicles and equipment. However you, me, and most other people don't have access to that sort of testing facility. So I recommend doing more research, because I consider researching important topics just as important as storing food and water.

Also having info stored on electronic devices is all well and good, but remember the discipline of double/triple redundancy. Keep a couple of back ups, one on CD's/DVD's, and a couple of paper back ups. If you only have one copy, and you lose it or can't access it, then you've lost it. I know EVERYONE knows this, but like I always say, repetition is the mother of learning.

I hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Any metal container that is totally enclosed will work as a faraday cage. The contents must be insulated from the container in order for it to function. 
Microwave ovens are designed to keep the microwaves, a radio wave frequency, inside so they will also keep other electronic signals out. Unfortunately, older microwaves tend to leak around the door seal. If they leak out they will leak in.

A simple way to test your faraday cage is to place a battery powered radio inside. If the radio loses signal your faraday cage passes.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

zan
thank u sir, i have been researching alot of stuff, including emp and faraday related topics, and i have seen where people suggest grounding it and where others dont for certain things cant remember it all will do a little digging see if i cant find it. and some how through all the research youtubing faraday cage was something i had forgotten thanks bubba


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Grounding is only needed for *large* enclosures like a room. Use nested Faraday cages and electrically insulate each layer with cardboard. Use aluminum foil or aluminum window screen for the cage.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

*I was thinking of this too*



deetheivy said:


> hey guys have been rolling this around in my head for a while could we not get a kindle and put it in a prefabbed steel case like a large version of an altoids tin with insulation inbetween the metal and the electronic device. possibly wrap it in the metal mesh suggested for emp proofing electronics. and then stash it in your BOB. possible solar recharge? am i missing something in the grounding or do yall think this would work


I was thinking of this too. It would be a heck of a lot less weight then a bunch of books while getting to a BOL.


----------

